# Turkey Neck weight?



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone can give me an approx weight (in oz) of turkey necks. I found the chickens to be around 1.3-1.5oz.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

6 to 8 ounces for the Tom necks. I just cut them with a super heavy cleaver into 4 ounce portions for my Doxie.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Really depends where you get them from, the grocery store ones are like a pound or more, the ones I get in bulk are 5-8 ounces.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

the ones i get weigh a pound or more. I think there are old turkey necks and young turkey necks.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow, much bigger than I was thinking! That helps though, thanks!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

the adult tom necks I buy weight about 12-16 oz. I've seen young hen necks that weigh about 8-10 oz.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

The ones we get are around a pound on average. We call them t-rex necks!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

uhm...mine all come out to almost a pound for half lol


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Good lord, what would I do with a dozen of those!? lol


----------

